# Age you stop breeding?



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

I am just curious at what age do does generally stop breeding?
Do you guys have a certain cut off age wise or just let them keep having kids until they don't become pregnant anymore? onder:


----------



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

I would stop breeding at 9 - 10 yrs old. Depends if they are a standard sized or mini goat. I'm not sure if the doe actually _stops_ breeding. You may want a more experienced member to help you with that


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I wouldn't go for more than 12 years old, though it depends on the doe. They don't stop breeding necessarily, but I've heard a lot have abortions or hard pregnancies with age. If you have a large, healthy doe who gets around well, then you could breed her until she's 12 or so. If you have an older one who tends to be slower or exhausted with babies, then consider stopping her at 8 or 10.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a 7 year old that didn't take this year (I think) I was wondering if it was her age... But since others say 10 or 12 maybe it was something else


----------



## CashmereGoatBreeder (Apr 8, 2013)

When they are small skinny 

But age dose not really have anything to to with it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I assess what condition the goat is in. How she did the previous year.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Depends on the doe. All mine stay actively breeding and in top health well into their teens.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. 
I am looking at some really nice FB Boer does that are around seven or eight in great shape for a nice price.
They kept quite a few younger does over the past couple of kiddings and are just selling some of their older girls.

@NavaBoerFarm I had several does that I thought didn't take last fall as well. 
They are all does I've had for a while and thought maybe it was age too.
As of last week they all started a bag and look like they ate the other goats. So They apparently just bred later than the rest.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Our cut off year is 10. Sooner if mom struggled her last kidding. Our eldest doe here is 12 and she kidded last season..( wasnt going to breed..but she decided it was going to happen) anyway..I had to pull the Doe from her she tried hard..pushed like crazy but nothing happened..this year we flat out told her no more lol..we both survived breeding season...
Does can come in heat until they die...: )


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

@ Happybleats sounds like your doe was very determined, after she had so much trouble, I'm glad she didn't manage to sneak out on you this year. 
I didn't realize they would keep coming in and breeding forever like that.
How soon after breeding would a doe start having a pooch and be able to feel the knot in their belly?
With the does I've had for a while I can easily tell when they are pregnant. 
I've recently purchased a doe that I just have this gut feeling about. lol
I meant to get pics of her last night then the storms happened. 
She is somewhere around 9 years old. Her lady bits look slightly puffy, DH said she was probably just coming in. 
I put two different bucks with her, and they completely ignored each other so I'm pretty sure not in heat.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Anywhere from 8-12 years depending on the doe and her condition.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

That's great news 

Maybe she'll surprise me lol 
I know she wasn't in heat till the very end so we'll see


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> That's great news
> 
> Maybe she'll surprise me lol
> I know she wasn't in heat till the very end so we'll see


It is! I prefer all my does to kid around the same couple of weeks but better late than never I think. 
I hope your girl will surprise you too. 
It's so disappointing when you have one miss kidding.


----------

